# Help with Brahms Double Concerto



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

Does anyone know of a recording of the Double Concerto with female artists for both soloists? I cannot find one.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Jerome said:


> Does anyone know of a recording of the Double Concerto with female artists for both soloists? I cannot find one.


No. I have a rather good one with Julia Fischer but she has a man playing the cello.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Is this just a question of curiosity, or is there a particularly musical reason for such specific characteristics?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

JAS said:


> Is this just a question of curiosity, or is there a particularly musical reason for such specific characteristics?


I actually have a preference for female musicians. It is literally a sexual preference. I enjoy listening to a recording more if it is by a female recording artist.

I have the recording with Julia Fischer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

I think my fantasy recording of this would be Nicola Benedetti whispering in one ear and Sol Gabetta in the other.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Jerome said:


> I actually have a preference for female musicians. It is literally a sexual preference. I enjoy listening to a recording more if it is by a female recording artist.
> 
> I have the recording with Julia Fischer.


Do you prefer with clothes on, or off? And if you turned on a radio and the performance was in media res, could you reliably identify the gender of the performers?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

I have two recordings of the Beethoven Triple Concerto with three female soloists. The better of the two is with the Claremont Trio, the other is with the Eroica Trio. I'm sure most people would say there are lots of better performances and recordings available with male soloists, but they don't tickle my fancy the way these do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

Triplets said:


> Do you prefer with clothes on, or off? And if you turned on a radio and the performance was in media res, could you reliably identify the gender of the performers?


That's hilarious. How could I listen properly with my clothes on?


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Found one such recording mentioned on MusicWeb. I don't know the soloists (Yuriko Horigome, violin & Viviane Spanoghe, cello) but they're joined by the Czech Philharmonic conducted by JoAnn Falletta on TALENT Records no. DOM 291099. Available from Arkiv apparently.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Jerome said:


> I have two recordings of the Beethoven Triple Concerto with three female soloists. The better of the two is with the Claremont Trio, the other is with the Eroica Trio.


I've performed the Beethoven 3ple Concerto with the Ero(t)ica Trio....they sounded fine....looked great, too!! Wonderful eye candy!!


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Heck148 said:


> I've performed the Beethoven 3ple Concerto with the Ero(t)ica Trio....they sounded fine....looked great, too!! Wonderful eye candy!!


I hope you concentrated on the score!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Handelian said:


> I hope you concentrated on the score!


I did occasionally!! LOL!! It was certainly a challenge...


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Played by Sayaka Shoji and Tatjana Vassiljeva.

Hope this fulfills your deepest darkest desires.


----------

